# Bull Dog Ginger Beer (atlas brewing co. Detroit MI)



## Mangiamo Guy (Aug 16, 2013)

We purchased a bar in saline and this case of ginger beer came with it.... Not sure how old it is... but they are all full and none of them are missing. worth anything?


----------



## epackage (Aug 16, 2013)

We can help with the age if you post a pic of the bottom of the bottle if there's any embossing on it, cool find and welcome to the forum... Jim


----------



## epackage (Aug 16, 2013)

Atlas Bottling started business in 1929 and closed in 1996, with the paper labels I'm thinking 1960's...


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 16, 2013)

They are No Deposit bottles, and they have zip codes on the label, so epackage is probably right about 1960's. Can't have an exact date without a picture of the bottom, though.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 18, 2013)

Their are a couple Detroit collectors who may be interested. Bulldog is a collectible bottle as it came in a green art deco and painted label style. Their are a couple variations of the art deco and painted version which some folks collect so this may be of interest.


----------

